# Record Keeping for Goats



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 17, 2011)

I finally got around to recording the information on our goats, and I made up a form to put the info on.  How does everyone else here keep their records?  What other things would you suggest need to be tracked, added to the form?  






 This is page 1





 This is page 2


----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's another thread on this topic:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8793


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 18, 2011)

Thenks for pointing me to the other thread!


----------



## elevan (Apr 18, 2011)

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> Thenks for pointing me to the other thread!


No problem!


----------

